# Clancey's thread believe it or not...



## clancey (Sep 17, 2021)

Well that other thread got so long decided to start a new one with any type of information especially about my situations regarding the strange 24 hours noises that I can hear in the city and no one else can hear them. For starters I would like to get you people (who I really missed) up to date on "old mrs clanceys condition". I had the covid virus for about 14 or 15 days and just now recovering and feeling great. It was a rough one but with proper knowledge and a support system one can push through this-----as long as one  can breathe. The next issue was I pushed back lighting my wonderful wood stove and decided later it would be better and there is no need to at this time for I only had it installed for a emergency if that should happen especially in the middle of winter time or something for I hate freezing. As far a moving I am just too old to do that at this time but if I should find something interesting I will share this with you. I also pushed off my ear doctors appointment because of just too many people in the hospital where I go so that will be later. I did managed to get rid of wifi and also I opted against having a smart meter and of course the service company now will add a fee each month that I do not get the smart meter. I wasted about five hundred dollars on getting readings of electronics and electrical --especially "dirty electricity" that is occuring in and around my home regarding this new 5 G and 6 G that they all putting "all over the city now" and for the first time other people are really beginning to open their eyes on this--not that they can do anything. Some say it is a waste but I don;t mind knowing about my home and environoment--check out plumbing and electricity and gas and have every reading of every room in my home and really know where the hot spots are..My next search will be to get noise cancellation head phones after I see the ear doctor. One thing I did not have to buy the expensive gadgets to take readings of my house and I feel better now knowing "what I am up against"--for I do not want to have too much emf's in my home if i can avoid it..My next trip will be to go completely out of the city to see if I can ever hear "quiet" again...I can hear this humming sound all through this city and in every place that I have been. So things are good for now and I am not moving and will take my stand from my little home that I feel secure in...Just wanted you all to know and this new way no wifi is a pain in the butt but I am getting used to it and small things have improved--eyes, sleep, having dreams again, throat less dry and things of this nature- but yes it does seem to make a "small difference" especially in a 491 square foot area of the house... So just call all of this conspiracy theories, tin hat information but I guess this is my life but I do have some really good references on my information that I will not share for you all just have to do your very own research and all I can do is make comments on this thread under believe it or not category.. I just wonder how long this particular thread will last? lol lol...Here we go and we will just have to find out..clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Sep 17, 2021)

glad you recovered from Covid!


----------



## clancey (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks and needed that and this was no piece of cake --let me tell you---but I have turned the corner so to speak and just taking it easy...That ensure stuff helped a lot...clancey


----------



## MTY (Sep 17, 2021)

I have no idea how old you be, but I have been seeing a good bit of my cohort group in the obits lately.  They look old and worn out, and I would think their relatives would have placed one of the better pictures of them in the paper.  

Congrats on beating covid.


----------



## clancey (Sep 18, 2021)

It has been very rough but it is certainly with the right mentality of your health care people  one can get over this "unless" there is something else major going on in your system. Picture this which is not pleasant to picture--8 oz of thick liquid full having two or three containers of this stuff you cough up  each day  for many days and then it gradually gets less and less.  Some of the protocols of hospitals will harm you further so be really careful with your medical decisions and get a good doctor who you can trust  to take proper care of you if your should get this stuff. Search out the knowledge that you might need and good information as well.. Mty -- I am almost 76 years old but I have had a rough life and feel like 80 so that's why I picked the name--old mrs clancey.. To me this name is a compliment because I managed to make it this far and never "thought" I could make it over 70...so we will see... I am gearing up to light my brand new stove but at this time because of my lungs being fragile right now I pushed off this date for a later time..I can not wait to see the pretty wood fire and take a picture for you all and let you know about this brand of stove as well. I at that time will open up all doors and windows because of the new stove smell which I imagine will be terrible...My installer owes me the first light because I am afraid to light it...lol .. He promised so it is just a matter of making another appointment.. In the meanwhile I am doing well and just recuperating for it does take a lot out of you...Right now I am giving all my tomatoes away for I just have no energy or ambition to can them or even freeze them.. I wish I could send them to you all for I have soooo many...lol lol.. I did dust off my wood stove today..clancey Gosh I am editing my age for I think I am older (1944)--When you get up in age you no longer keep a track of it for its all down hill..so I am 77 ----I think....clancey


----------



## clancey (Oct 6, 2021)

Feeling great and finally traveled out of town and went to a place called silverthorn I think where they are having a forest fire--less I think now--but not sure.. We went through this long tunnel and the fog on the other side was terrible could hardly see to drive-----but it was not fog but smoke from the fires.. that's a bit of reality here...Still heard the hissing and humming noise but at a much lower tone one that is bearable not like my city house--noise that is constant and unbearable. Still searching for answers and been doing some research on noise reduction installation and things of that nature. The fall colors (last week) were just beautiful and it was really nice to get out of the city and there was a whole bunch of dead trees and lots of trees to cut up and I thought of you all..These trees died of some kind of bug or blight or something all brown...Watched the weather station and they had a program about commercial logging with "huge big truck and taking the wood down the hill attached to cables so that they could meet the deadline for the trucks to pick up the wood. Talk about big equipment--wow--what a job to do and sometimes they would be walking on the forest floor and with so much ground cover and branches would fall in a hole that they did not see...Those workers are strong and most of them are mechanics as well for they repair their big trucks and stuff right on the job if it should break down.. So naturally I thought of you all...Believe this or not---My tomato plant grew more and it is still putting out tomatoes and I just gave 15 more away...So for it has put out over 82 tomatoes and I stopped counting or lost the count and now there are twenty more getting red...My carpenter is just amazed by the plant and never figured I would have many tomatoes for not a lot of bees around.. But it is still producing and the tomatoes are wonderful ..clancey


----------



## fbelec (Oct 7, 2021)

glad to hear you are ok. i didn't know you had the virus. my daughter had it 4 weeks ago but we all had the shot so it was minimal to her and the three of us didn't get it. i can understand about the noises that drive one insane. i have meniere's that is noises in the ear left, right and middle and can make me dizzy like a vertigo and sooner or later it will make me deaf. i have three noise i hear plus now listening to music has a gong in the background it does get tiring and sometimes i would just like to hear silence. best of luck to you and i hope you get to the bottom of it.

frank


----------



## clancey (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks fbelec and I did some research on meniere's disease and it is a very distressing hearing and vertigo condition and doctors do suggest things or compounds that might help you.. Why I thumbs down it (for now) on my particular case of hearing hums and hissing sounds is because I do not at this time have the balance problems (vertigo)--which is very dangerous by the way of falls for the people who have it..Whose to say it will not materialize for me in the future so I am taking one thing at a time here trying to figure out things while cancelling other things to sort of narrow it down, Sorry that you have that condition and I feel for you hoping you always have a cane with yourself and practice with a cane now so that you can get used to having it--for safety reasons because you certainly do not want to fall and it could happen so so quick...With the other thread the hum the noise got so bad (humming and hissing and vibrations--24 hours a day) that I was actually thinking of moving my tiny house off the lot but that is just not feaseable..lol..So I am working on trying to solve my annoying problem and in time of course it might be a visit to the ear doctor which I keep putting off but whose to say for I might very well have ear problems especially at my older age..But I tell you it was sure nice to get out of the city for awhile...Thanks for the reply...clancey


----------



## kborndale (Oct 7, 2021)

So let me get this right, you have gone thru everything you have so far with trying to move your house and shielding everything and trying to get the city to move the 5g outside etc, etc and have not yet been to an ear doctor????


----------



## clancey (Oct 7, 2021)

Lol Lol as silly as it sounds--no kborn I have not been to the ear doctor...But I will eventually but these things take time...In my heart I know that my ears are okay and if I thought for one second that I have something the matter I would have gone..Eventually I will go just to check it out but not this month waiting for things to calm down a bit..and in the meanwhile trying to get different ideas about this situation..There are thousands of people "worldwide" who have the same problem and a lot of them already been to the ear doctor but even with that they just cannot believe that's their ears are the problem when the whole scene points to another problem..Like me for instance I never ever had any kind of ear problem until they dug up all the gas lines out front of my house and added that new addition of a mother-in-law apartment next door as well as the 5 G pole that is a main one connecting to other different type of poles and towers all around. I am five minutes by bus from  downtown and at this stage I just do not want to be in the city no more and doing some checking about the situation while I have the time.. I have not found a quiet place yet--some places less noise but in the background always that hissing sound and humming sound that is really quite stressful that you have to work through it..No one so far has heard this sound among my friends as of this date but there are hints that these people of the hum has had quiet for a short time then it starts up again and for one lady it was 6 glorious days and for me it was about 5 or 6 seconds when they were fooling with the wires on the pole outside. Eventually forum friend I will get a good ear examination but not at this time...Now i am trying to find out information about some kind of speaker--whoofer or something to where you can reverse the sounds out of the area---not a very technical person with music speakers and such but doing a bit of research at the moment on this...For wording for now on how i see it: This hiss and hum are sounds through a agitation of the ear drums by way of staple bones and the inner ear..I firmly believe that this is because "this city is high energy wired"..when there was quiet for those seconds of time---the whole weight of the immense pressure dropped off my body and it felt like silence for those few seconds..It like you put your finger in a socket and take it out feeling the difference.. Eventually I will get to the doc's but realizing only two percent of people can hear these noises and  we are like "sort of" canaries in a coal mine here..many other things and animals are affected as well...I do believe that 42 page report in the prior posting about gas lines for it does make sense to me with my travel experiences around this city..God bless that researcher who has devoted many years of his life to solving the world wide sounds of this noise..I urge everyone to read it when they have time --its a eye opener...thanks for the posting KD. I will put the link on here:


			https://docs.wind-watch.org/Kohlhase-180215-infrasound-hum-gas-pipeline-syndrome.pdf
		


clancey


----------



## bholler (Oct 7, 2021)

clancey said:


> Lol Lol as silly as it sounds--no kborn I have not been to the ear doctor...But I will eventually but these things take time...In my heart I know that my ears are okay and if I thought for one second that I have something the matter I would have gone..Eventually I will go just to check it out but not this month waiting for things to calm down a bit..and in the meanwhile trying to get different ideas about this situation..There are thousands of people "worldwide" who have the same problem and a lot of them already been to the ear doctor but even with that they just cannot believe that's their ears are the problem when the whole scene points to another problem..Like me for instance I never ever had any kind of ear problem until they dug up all the gas lines out front of my house and added that new addition of a mother-in-law apartment next door as well as the 5 G pole that is a main one connecting to other different type of poles and towers all around. I am five minutes by bus from  downtown and at this stage I just do not want to be in the city no more and doing some checking about the situation while I have the time.. I have not found a quiet place yet--some places less noise but in the background always that hissing sound and humming sound that is really quite stressful that you have to work through it..No one so far has heard this sound among my friends as of this date but there are hints that these people of the hum has had quiet for a short time then it starts up again and for one lady it was 6 glorious days and for me it was about 5 or 6 seconds when they were fooling with the wires on the pole outside. Eventually forum friend I will get a good ear examination but not at this time...Now i am trying to find out information about some kind of speaker--whoofer or something to where you can reverse the sounds out of the area---not a very technical person with music speakers and such but doing a bit of research at the moment on this...For wording for now on how i see it: This hiss and hum are sounds through a agitation of the ear drums by way of staple bones and the inner ear..I firmly believe that this is because "this city is high energy wired"..when there was quiet for those seconds of time---the whole weight of the immense pressure dropped off my body and it felt like silence for those few seconds..It like you put your finger in a socket and take it out feeling the difference.. Eventually I will get to the doc's but realizing only two percent of people can hear these noises and  we are like "sort of" canaries in a coal mine here..many other things and animals are affected as well...I do believe that 42 page report in the prior posting about gas lines for it does make sense to me with my travel experiences around this city..God bless that researcher who has devoted many years of his life to solving the world wide sounds of this noise..I urge everyone to read it when they have time --its a eye opener...thanks for the posting KD. I will put the link on here:
> 
> 
> https://docs.wind-watch.org/Kohlhase-180215-infrasound-hum-gas-pipeline-syndrome.pdf
> ...


Yes I am sure there are thousands of people who hear the noise you are talking about.  But there are many many more with hearing problems that would easily explain what you are experiencing.  Some of which are treatable.   Why not eliminate the simple answer first?


----------



## stoveliker (Oct 7, 2021)

The point is that a bone does not move from rf radiation. It can from infrasound. But that is not hissing as it's low frequency rather than high frequency.

An ear doctor is THE specialist on sound and ears. So if you suspect your story about the bone to be true, go to a doctor.

If you suspect your wifi "energy reading" story to be true, then you are out of luck as there are no bona fide scientific experts to help you.

Regardless, one story is incompatible with the other. Just different physics.


----------



## clancey (Oct 7, 2021)

The wifi energy readings in my house have nothing to do with this type of low energy that most people cannot hear...This is a much lower noise sound and vibration with it...Animals hear it environments of animals are changing as well--coyotes acting different and birds are dying or falling out of the sky--so much to share and I wish it was just the wifi energy for those problems can be solved but this problem is becoming world wide and some people are beginning to notice because of the stress that it involves even our wonderful whales and sharks and lobsters are changing their ways through these types of noises. There could be a husband and wife in the house and the husband hears the sound and the wife does not and the dog refuses to go up the steps and acts like there is a storm outside----lots of people world wide now have stories about this low low annoying sound...Praise to the Lord that you do not have it and if it was just a matter of the wifi energy I could handle this but this is so much more different...and never ending...By the way I did manage to get rid of my wifi and have hard wired my computer with a new board that lights up with a neat mouse and "believe it or not" I sleep better and my skin and eyes are not as dry...and I have had dreams to where for years I had no dreams...so that works...I suggest isolating your wifi because we all need it but put it in a area that is not that used by people--have distance between you and it like you do when you use your microwave ovens..Do not sleep next to a wall with a smart meter on the other side of the wall...Just suggestions here--see what I learned through wasting money....lol  thanks for the post...clancey


----------



## tlc1976 (Oct 7, 2021)

Not saying anyone is right or wrong but here’s something that happened to me this spring.

Have almost never have had ear problems, even though my dad and sister do often. Had 2 earaches in my life, like 10-20 years ago. Never ever had earwax problems, just been with countless people who have. Have lost hearing temporarily due to too much aspirin when working through a DVT, but came back fine.

So this spring I got the JJ shot, it’s what they had. A few weeks later I woke up with ringing and hearing loss in one side. After reading about people who supposedly had this as a side effect, I’m like oh great. It wasn’t eustachean tubes, I know how to clear those. I wasn’t around any loud sounds. This was different. Aspirin induced hearing loss sounds like a blown speaker. Ear infection sounds like being underwater. This time my ear just sounded dead, just ringing like a dial tone. I tried stretching it, cleaning it, nothing.

So after a few days of zero change I went to the doctor. All it took was a quick look, they cleaned out a massive slug of wax enough to fill a pop bottle cap. Even the last chunk messed with my hearing until they got it out. Took about a half hour and a couple soakings. And just like that my hearing was back to normal.

Goes to show there’s a first time for everything.


----------



## clancey (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes there is and so glad that worked out for you--so glad--and that's the first thing I am going to suggest a good old fashion cleaning from the ear doctor just in case..Maybe there us reasons for my hearing of these low toned noises maybe something about my ear bones or something--who knows but in time I will find out..My girlfriend who lives in CA. and is 86 went to the doctor to have her ears cleaned and they I guess hesitant now to do the old way of cleaning and put some chemical or powder or something in her ears to clean them and she had to go back for them to clean it again which they did and she had to get some hearing aids as well. But I ask her how she is and she always tell me just fine and she is wearing the hearing aids--sometimes--and shes happy...Glad your ordeal turned out okay--scary that stuff..clancey


----------



## Grizzerbear (Oct 7, 2021)

My ears ring every now and then from tinnitis thanks to years of construction work I guess. Maybe that's what it is clancey. I definitely would go see your provider and get it figured out. I don't believe it can be cured but I think there is medicine that will make it less painful if that's what it is.


----------



## clancey (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks Grizzerbear and in time I am going to do that and tinnitis looks like a good candidate for me too. But there is one factor that really makes me feel otherwise and that's the pressure sensation and vibration feeling on the body especially the feet..If I had to describe it---the whole air is alive with electricity and the hum comes as a aftermath to this feeling..When for that five or 6 seconds the noise stopped it felt like every one of my muscles were just relieved of the pressure and complete silence as well for that short amount of time..Something is going on here with this type of invisible "energies" in the air.  They are putting up these towers and poles and street diggings at such a fast pace--unreal this is...and the hiss sound no matter where I go in the state so far is always there. I visited a old car drive where all the people fix old cars and trucks up and the first of every sat they drive by this main street and we all sit in our carry chairs and watch in a place called Golden and it was no hum sound but "the hiss was still in the air with the pressure"..that I could feel. None of my friends with me felt anything...I asked them...The cars and trucks were just neat and those people have a lot of work involved in fixing up those old things--so beautiful... I saw so many huge towers stretch across high and low ground all in a row--towers I never seen before--so many of them and so many wires as well...New age coming..clancey


----------



## clancey (Oct 10, 2021)

This week I will work hard on getting a appointment with an ear specialist.---ugh....me of little faith here.lol  Also met a neat real estate agent who really likes my home and says that it would sell very easily and they would work with me on a move if that's what I intend on doing but all of this depends on my ear situation at this moment...Just an update...I did look at some property on the coastal area in the west where I scattered my late husbands ashes and some of them are very interesting and lower in price as well --so I am researching and maybe I will be a neighbor to some of you in the future...lol lol  Enjoy your evening..Just a update with this thread...clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Oct 10, 2021)

Good luck, both with the ear and the home!


----------



## clancey (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks I am gearing up my pigeons now and all they want to do is squawk---lol clancey


----------



## clancey (Oct 11, 2021)

This is meant with a little bit of humor...I called up to make my ear doctor appointment with a referral from my doctor ( I love my doctor) he picks out good doc;s for me with referrals and the person ask --"what I was experiencing with my ears" so I with this line I went on and on about gas lines and 5G and humming noises and we both laughed and had fun with the talk for a second or two and the person  said I will make you appointment "right away"--which is not really true because it is set up in another month for they are really busy right now but it enlivened their day as well as mine...we had a second of fun on the phone..Appt time Nov 8th..Just sharing..old mrs clancey


----------



## fbelec (Oct 12, 2021)

hope everything works out for you. i wish i could find a good ENT. my last one introduced himself to me for the first time all 4 times i went to him in a two month span


----------



## MrCool1 (Oct 12, 2021)

clancey said:


> This is meant with a little bit of humor...I called up to make my ear doctor appointment with a referral from my doctor ( I love my doctor) he picks out good doc;s for me with referrals and the person ask --"what I was experiencing with my ears" so I with this line I went on and on about gas lines and 5G and humming noises and we both laughed and had fun with the talk for a second or two and the person  said I will make you appointment "right away"--which is not really true because it is set up in another month for they are really busy right now but it enlivened their day as well as mine...we had a second of fun on the phone..Appt time Nov 8th..Just sharing..old mrs clancey


Clancy,
I wish you the best with this!
I spent my adult life either installing - then servicing Alarms, or driving truck (truck was always  my sanity break!)
all of this type of work is very noisy - I am now deaf in my left ear (log truck I am sure) - and right ear has almost no high frequency left. 
I can tell Jackie a train is coming a good five minutes before she hears it.
 same with the big Erickson Crane helicopters.
I hear (or maybe feel?) noises she does not.
it appears to me that our bodies will try to adapt if something is missing - I know I live in a different sounding world than Jackie does - so it has me paying attention to what other people tell me they hear.  I ask people when I start my pickup - if it sounds ok? - sometimes I forget that not everyone knows my issue. I get weird looks and responses sometimes.....
I laugh about it later..... it's bad enough I already sound crazy asking the question.
J is always on me to go get my hearing checked - I usually respond with "what?"
yes, I do pay for that.


----------



## clancey (Oct 12, 2021)

Ibelic --- years ago I fell in my yard and broke three vertebrae in my back and on Christmas Eve was in such pain I drove over to the emergencey.. I fell over a hose in the yard and had a heavy fall with my arms and knees out front saving me..My left side was really bad so I figured something is really wrong here and the doctor diagnosed that I was having a stroke and wanted to admit me--of course I disagreed and told her hardly talking or even feeling like talking (when that happens I am sick)-lol  Well anyway she told me she was going to get a mri on me and i said that's fine for that's what I want (because of the fall)..After the testing I asked the young person who was helping if I broke something in my back and he looked at me in shock and said: "They did not take a mri of your back but of your head"...the doctor wanted to prove her point that she was right that I was having a stroke.. Of course I put in a complaint and the next day after the holidays I had a mri of my back by a spine doctor and three of my vertebrae were broke. So one needs to be careful with these doctors and their diagnosis and if you find a good one latch on to them and I have a excellent one now--thank goodness- and I will have a telephone call with him to set up an appointment with a ent...so it might be awhile until I can see a ENT and I will wait and take so trips to different areas to see if I can get a more less hum place--lol...I still do not believe this hum is because of my ears but I really do not know,,,clancey


----------



## MrCool1 (Oct 12, 2021)

clancey said:


> Ibelic --- years ago I fell in my yard and broke three vertebrae in my back and on Christmas Eve was in such pain I drove over to the emergencey.. I fell over a hose in the yard and had a heavy fall with my arms and knees out front saving me..My left side was really bad so I figured something is really wrong here and the doctor diagnosed that I was having a stroke and wanted to admit me--of course I disagreed and told her hardly talking or even feeling like talking (when that happens I am sick)-lol  Well anyway she told me she was going to get a mri on me and i said that's fine for that's what I want (because of the fall)..After the testing I asked the young person who was helping if I broke something in my back and he looked at me in shock and said: "They did not take a mri of your back but of your head"...the doctor wanted to prove her point that she was right that I was having a stroke.. Of course I put in a complaint and the next day after the holidays I had a mri of my back by a spine doctor and three of my vertebrae were broke. So one needs to be careful with these doctors and their diagnosis and if you find a good one latch on to them and I have a excellent one now--thank goodness- and I will have a telephone call with him to set up an appointment with a ent...so it might be awhile until I can see a ENT and I will wait and take so trips to different areas to see if I can get a more less hum place--lol...I still do not believe this hum is because of my ears but I really do not know,,,clancey


wow!
you are a tough lady!
that very well could have been what started things for you with what you are hearing - I truly believe our systems adapt - even if we don't recognize what changed. I sure hope they help you. I get it with the Dr issue. 
western medicine has failed me plenty, but it has its uses.
 I start with acupuncture for most things now. that has worked very well for me.
'course at this point I stay away from everything and everybody!
J still works (mad at me for retiring)- but I am getting the Homestead caught up. and I wasn't the one that bought a new car.......


----------



## clancey (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh Mrcool1 that is funny---serious but funny...Funny I get more of a vibration with the noise then anything else on my skin--hard to describe--like you can feel it just like the "whole city is alive with energy" or something. I do know that my city put in some of those "shots fired detections devices" that goes right back to the station and they know where and when and exactly where shots were fired in the city in the matter seconds---people say that they can hear people talking too---do not know if any of this is true if they can really hear that well and cities seem to be raving about this type of new technology for it saves lives etc...but it works by strong radar or Radio waves or something and this was put in to as well as all the other types of energies...and I think that I can feel the emf and the different types of energies but then again I do not know...Sometimes when a person ages their bones in their ears change and this might have something to do with this but I do not know and what I do know is it is annoying and I am searching for the cause so that I can try to correct it.., maybe cancellation head phones or something or maybe "if I can find a quiet spot" then I know and I will move at that point---I dread that for I love my little house.., but I will move..Yes my stove goes with me and all my wood too---lol...thanks for the postings good people...clancey


----------



## clancey (Oct 12, 2021)

I wrote the last post before your posting mccool 1 so we are out of timing here---lol--you will figure it out...lol clancey


----------



## MrCool1 (Oct 15, 2021)

yep, I followed that - this being the first forum I have ever spent more than a few minutes reading, and the first one I have ever joined - I am starting to get the layout and still not catching it all up.
I was tasked with finding the evening entertainment - J has had a tough week and she wants to kick back and watch a show - I started trying to find something I thought we would both like - amazingly we both enjoy "alone" and "NCIS" from there it gets tough - we did binge the entire series of "LOST" one winter - that was fun - I did tell her I know where the island came from - and she bit - "where did it come from?"
the low spot on our property! I am the smoke monster, at least on what is left here - but every time we make plans, this place comes up with something else!
not as funny now that she agrees......
anyway, I did come across - "the proof is out there" on maybe the travel channel? I will try to find it again if you are interested
one of the episodes was about this worldwide hum that some people are hearing. made me think of you. I don't know if I will watch it.
biggest question of the day - is your fire lit? if it is- do you just love it? I am betting no TV for you for a week!
Have a happy weekend my friend!


----------



## clancey (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks and someday I will watch that: "The proof is out there" but have not had the energy or time to do things different right now in my life--keeping to my daily habits here...lol. I have not lite my wood stove yet and on the 28th this will happen.. Begreen will be happy with this next sentence--I am reading my stoves users manual...I skip all the technical stuff that I do not understand about replacing parts and tubes and stuff but learning about: "Lighting the fire and the first fire " Also about creosote formation and inspections and sweeping.. I also found out my wood stove must be made in Canada because half the manual is in French...So I am learning a few things in my spare time as i read on and on---I hate reading manuals but it is necessary. I guess it is...lol Don't watch too much TV mostly news from different channels..and of course video's like "The Dimming" that a lot of people suggest is tin foil hat stuff but I believe it and can see it overhead as well... This is our future believe this or not so I just carry on and plan for the future as i can...When this wood stove is lit I am going to try to take pictures as we go along and hoping with seeing how he does it to get more confidence to do it myself..lol These things take time...Years and years and years---thanks forum friend and I will keep everybody informed and I will see if I like it but in the beginning and I have been warned it will smell a bit being a new stove..clancey


----------



## clancey (Nov 7, 2021)

Hate to think about moving at my age and I love my home but I am beginning to think that this would not even help because last week I had the opportunity to visit two more places a bit out of town and I can still here the hum and its sounds more like a hissing hum or a car motor or something running 24 hours a day...No one visiting house has heard it so far and they say the only thing I hear is the refrigerator running and then I shut it off and they say--perfectly quiet...no sound at all...Tomorrow I will talk to my doc about the ear exam. down the road...But I do not think this is it but will ask about headphones that block sound out...But believe or not---there is a heavy pressure involved with this that I can feel like wearing a lead jacket or something--but not as heavy much lighter but still there...Do you own research and remember that only 2 or 3 % of the people can hear this sound.. I have been looking for another hummer and have not found one just yet...I see two houses in a different area that I like and this week will try to get to this area of Colorado to check it out but I am kind of losing hope here but the houses will be fun to go through and I will make it like a adventure...Been to about 12 different sections of my area so far and all I can say is it is humming..This time I will take my camera and try to update this thread..."If I get to travel"...old clanceyi


----------



## clancey (Nov 13, 2021)

Well I got out of town yesterday and had a beautiful day and checked out four houses but this did not good because I still hear the hum only it is lower in tone but the hiss is still there--ugh..This week I go to the ear doctor so I will see how this goes...With our trip we visited the Keenesburg wild animal sanctuary that houses bears and cats and foxes and a few other type of animals as well..We were on a "overhead" walkway--the longest in the world--book of world guiness--about three miles in length and below were all the animals but most of them were in hibernation --the bears...etc...I took a few pictures but they are not good because of the angles and sun shinning on the camera lens and the distance but I will share a few with you...Those bears are in those mound type deals in the soil with those huge cast iron pipes stuck in the ground going down to 62 degrees in the coldest of the winters so pretty darn comfortable for them and the lions who were outside all had mates who were loving them --kissing and licking and bad stuff like that...lol lol..Had a  nice day..old clancey


----------



## clancey (Nov 17, 2021)

Been to the ear doctor--some loss in the right ear because of age but otherwise--normal...Dr. did mention tinnitus and said I might have a touch of that when you brain works overtime and you get a buzzing or hum..suggested a hearing aid might help with that and quiet it down..I mentioned the world wide hum and she knew nothing about that but very professional and very nice..i shared with her that some people call it a conspiracy theory but in my opinion it is a worldwide noise where only 2 --10% (about) of people can hear the noise . Was in a sound proof room and still heard the hum so most likely moving will not make a difference nor  even  noise abatement in my home..Back to square one .  old mrs clancey..


----------



## fbelec (Nov 18, 2021)

if it is tinnitus it will always be with you sometimes worse sometimes better no rime or reason but some studies show if having the problem eating a high salt diet makes the noise worse. i have three noises i hear and it is worse when it is quiet or trying to sleep or have headphones on. a little noise and it's gone. i notice that sometimes listening to music on certain radios can be slightly distorted and have a groaning beat in the background of the music that sounds like someone is keeping the beat with a off key kettle drum??????????


----------



## clancey (Nov 18, 2021)

yea this is a real drag knowing that I will never hear silence again..but as we know there are worse things in life...I leave the radio on at night time on low and this helps because with all the day background noise gone it seems worse..This type of noise at times changes in sound--very subtle but the energy of it changes a bit..and then reverts back to the way it was---I also hear that kind of off beat drum sound but very subtle..but my noise sounds more like a refrigerator running only on low..It is really strange and so far no one hears it. Sound is what we hear when the air vibrates and all I can say is: "My our world is vibrating a lot more"...thanks for the response.. old clancey


----------



## clancey (Nov 21, 2021)

I would appreciate if anyone can tell me what kind of stove this is? Also if someone could estimate a underground 500 gallon lp tank underground--installed and how much to fill at this time in history about--ball park here...Am I looking at maybe 10,000 or so to install maybe-??? I figure it would cost me about 100 a month in fuel --ball park here --just guessing..Are underground tanks dangerous?
Just wondering about all these things..clancey


----------



## festerw (Nov 21, 2021)

clancey said:


> I would appreciate if anyone can tell me what kind of stove this is? Also if someone could estimate a underground 500 gallon lp tank underground--installed and how much to fill at this time in history about--ball park here...Am I looking at maybe 10,000 or so to install maybe-??? I figure it would cost me about 100 a month in fuel --ball park here --just guessing..Are underground tanks dangerous?
> Just wondering about all these things..clancey



Any reason for underground? I have a 300 gallon that sits in the yard and has for the last 10 years. Last months fill up was $2.59/gallon if I remember correctly, tank rent costs nothing unless you use under on average $100/month.


----------



## clancey (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks and I am looking at different properties to buy and some of these do not have natural gas supplies and just checking into the different types of energies and I just wondered about the underground tanks for they would keep the property prettier looking because i do not like the overhead big tanks...lol--just my opinion here...Just trying to stretch out and wondering about these things with people who actually have them or used them...That wood stove is a real beautiful and I was just wondering what kind it was so that I could look it up...Kind of looks like a fisher without the name but I really do not know and that is one of the houses that i was looking at and at this stage in my life I hate to even think about moving but its getting to the point I have no choice. I do not even know if I am strong enough financially to do this thing,,So I am just searching different areas and seeing what is out there..Yes..I will take my wood stove and generator with me and looking for a area with some services that would be convenient for me at my age...thanks..clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 6, 2021)

Doing research on the web about the noise I hear---a humming--that is 24 hours a day and I could maybe adjust to it with the radio on and trying to block it out but there is a slight vibration with it because when we hear noise it vibrates into our ear and that's how we hear.. Only 2-20% of people can hear the hum and I have seen other forums where everything is suggested except the 5G and its like people are afraid of denouncing the electric or cell phone companies or something...Its world wide now and there are thousands of people worldwide who can hear this hum---it is not a conspiracy theory and it is not tin hat stuff so if you believe that I surely don't want to hear your comments. You can put in most states (name) and add the hum and it will come up even in your own state..Its a serous and very annoying problem...I remember those five or six seconds that the noise went off and a a "great weight" on my body fell away and then when it came back I was so sad...This noise has side effects that I think---not professional here---just what I think...The first is extremely dry eyes and heat and great thirst at night time. the second like tinnitus but that is a much higher pitch with no change of power in the noise--this is like a car engine but low and subtle and annoying..its like whole area is "wired up with the pulsating" or something..side effect three sort of like pains in your legs and calves at night time to where you have to get up to walk to get it away..Side effect number four---depression with crying spells and side effect five --very dry and itchy skin to where it feels like its burning and sometimes you actually have sores that came from no where...and it peels easily plus total exhaustion at times and also a lack of sleep at night time to where your days are night and your night is days...Serious considerations here and our whole society is changing "right before our eyes" now they are addressing even 7 to 10G...There is a lot less birdies in my area now--I still have wild pigeons on the line but the sparrows and robins and wood peckers and less crows as well are gone---seen very very few and I really feel that our society is in big trouble health wise but who I am to say because I am almost near 80 so maybe it is just my age but I do not think so and taking precautions on how to fight against it for now to help my health..Just trying to be a canary in the cold mines here and if you do not hear it you are so so very fortunate....Now the good news is I found a small property about one acre of ground out of the city about one hour and 1/2 away and in the next few weeks will take a trip there just to see if I can get away from this humming noise---not optimistic here because I have been to about 8 other places out a ways and still hear it --lower sounding---but still there...The house that I live in is much much louder and I think it is the aluminum siding (protection here_ as well as the (boiler heat copper piping) and these things sort of magnify the noise...I have towers of 5G all around me as well as right out front and in back of my house and no one hears anything humming so far but me....terrible situation here....old clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 6, 2021)

This is the little house that I am interested in and its one hour and one half away from me and in the next few weeks going to drive out there and check it out...(my friend will drive)-hoping I can get a picture of the inside so that you can see the stove...


----------



## MrCool1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Clancy, that is an adorable house! might need a map to not get lost on that hearth! I want to see more of it!

R


----------



## clancey (Dec 6, 2021)

Yea that stove is not hooked up I noticed and really don't know what kind of stove it is but the house is cute and enough for me to handle ---" If I do not hear the hum sound", that is "worldwide" and only heard by 2-20% of people but it is indeed very annoying.. I arranged a trip with my real estate lady to drive to the area and take a look at the house so that I can see the area and conditions of the area and of course maybe no humming noise or even no vibration feeling would be good for the city that I live in is really "zapped up" especially in my area and its getting very uncomfortable for me health-wise... I dread the thought of moving for I love my little house but life goes on and one should be ready for changes I guess. I might go this Wed or in two weeks on the 16th and I sure will let you all know about the new area and tiny house that I am interested in and I will take pictures..I cannot drive there myself so I depend on my friend...Anybody know what kind of stove that might be?  Thanks...old clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 6, 2021)

clancey said:


> This is the little house that I am interested in and its one hour and one half away from me and in the next few weeks going to drive out there and check it out...(my friend will drive)-hoping I can get a picture of the inside so that you can see the stove...


All around the house in the first picture you have grass except for on the left it's all dirt, it might be nothing or something could've been done to it.


----------



## JbTech (Dec 6, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> All around the house in the first picture you have grass except for on the left it's all dirt, it might be nothing or something could've been done to it.


My dad used to live in Golden. Now lives in Centennial.
Visiting while growing up I always remember how noone mowed their lawn in the Denver area. Odd.


----------



## clancey (Dec 6, 2021)

Woodlands you are right and I never noticed that and will check it out...among other things like does it have city water or is it in one of those tanks in the air that they fill up once a year or so and that was my first question and has not been answered just yet...Also I need a certain amount of services that would be convenient for me to get to--like food shopping and gas stations and health care and dentist--little things--lol lol...Also that area might have a major forest fire danger and the insurance could be a lot higher--so just checking out things and wanted to share., but it sure looks kind of neat and it has some out buildings too and its a acre and I could sell off half an acre if I wanted to for 30,000 at least that's what the owner of the property said..I would not sell the other half but it could be something to consider...Also I hear this hum no matter where I have went so far and one trip was a two hour drive and I still heard this annoying hum with the vibration..Maybe it is one of those satellites beaming down to the towers or something--who knows--but it started in the UK years ago--guessing now---2011 and its been gathering world wide since...No one ever suggested 5G in the forums that I have checked into and they are not really forums that go back and forth with questions just statements from people lots of them with some of them getting really crazy as well so its hard to figure out exactly what the hum is but its here..It's terrible...Now how I am judging this is I think in March they put a light pole 5 G in front of my house and the wires were hanging out with a crooked lever and I complained well a white van drove up and I just happened to be looking out at the pole and for about 5 or 6 seconds maybe 10 the man fooled with the door and lever and wires and it became normal all weight and vibration fell off of me and I thought--Thank God he fixed it---then it came back on...I have asked now about ten people if they can hear the noise in my house---no one so far---been to the ear doctor ---nothing just slight loss of hearing in my right ear (I think its the right one)--lol I had a energy person take a reading of the energies (electrical and emf) in my house--this was a waste of money but got the readings anyway and suggestions as well on how to make less emf and dirty electricity in my house since I am so close to these towers and poles and I even hard wired my computer and got rid of my wifi as well as said no to a smart meter--so I have been working on this but I am coming to the conclusion I might very well have to move because of health problems and I an old as well...so its day by day and I will check out that little house and area real good but never thought about why that ground is not grass--good thinking...I am even looking at Faraday rooms and did research on that great man--lol lol so I am working on this------next trip might be Montana or somewhere????clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 6, 2021)

jbtech---it might be different now but certain areas are lax and grass is hard to grow because of all the dryness in this state...and in the old days I can see that happening no lawn mowing for people had more freedom back then to do what they wanted now there are inspections and fines and water people checking watering and things of that nature--each year getting stricter...with rules..clancey


----------



## lefties (Dec 6, 2021)

wow clancey glad to hear you are doing better. When I was a kid in colorado some 50 yrs ago(I was 15) we lived up by minturn in eagle county, I hear its basically ruined these days.


----------



## clancey (Dec 6, 2021)

lefties everything has changed and I am not familiar with that town just knowing it has a very small population and between two resorts and because  I am searching for things I might in the future check it out...Its on route 70 and I think 24 and isolated but a tourist attraction I think...Everything is changed as you know...why my neighborhood back in the east I can hardly recognize--times flies by and we do the best that we can do and we just keep plugging..thanks for the posting clancey


----------



## lefties (Dec 6, 2021)

clancey said:


> lefties everything has changed and I am not familiar with that town just knowing it has a very small population and between two resorts and because  I am searching for things I might in the future check it out...Its on route 70 and I think 24 and isolated but a tourist attraction I think...Everything is changed as you know...why my neighborhood back in the east I can hardly recognize--times flies by and we do the best that we can do and we just keep plugging..thanks for the posting clancey


 Was a mining town back then with most working in gilman....from what I hear its not worth seeing now.


----------



## semipro (Dec 6, 2021)

clancey said:


> .I mentioned the world wide hum and she knew nothing about that but very professional and very nice..i shared with her that some people call it a conspiracy theory but in my opinion it is a worldwide noise where only 2 --10% (about) of people can hear the noise . Was in a sound proof room and still heard the hum so most likely moving will not make a difference nor even noise abatement in my home


When it's very quiet in our house I hear a low-frequency hum.  Thinking the hum might originate from a mechanical system, I shut down power to the house and still heard the hum.  I researched a bit and found much of the same info that you have. 
You can't escape it because low-frequencies tend to travel through objects rather than through the air.   When you're inside, higher frequencies are blocked by the walls, making lower frequencies easier to hear. 
Luckily for me, the hum doesn't bother me much.
The earworms, on the other hand, have me questioning my sanity.   They seem to coincide with the COVID pandemic and I'm not sure why.


----------



## lefties (Dec 6, 2021)

semipro said:


> When it's very quiet in our house I hear a low-frequency hum.  I researched a bit and found much of the same info that you have.  Thinking the hum might originate from a mechanical system, I shut down power to the house and still heard the hum.
> You can't escape it because low-frequencies travel through objects rather than through the air.   When you're inside, higher frequencies are blocked by the walls, making lower frequencies easier to hear.
> Luckily for me, the hum doesn't bother me much.
> The earworms, on the other hand, have me questioning my sanity.   They seem to coincide with the COVID pandemic and I'm not sure why.


I always hear a screach,,tinitis 55 yrs worth


----------



## clancey (Dec 7, 2021)

This is world wide semipro and it could be a combination of things that can never be corrected even with moving and the best that I can do to prove this to myself is trying to find a quiet place which I have not found "yet"...but I do know when it began here at my house and it began when they dug up the street in front of my house and fooled with the water piping under the ground and the drain off things and at the same time they put in the 5g light pole that is in three sections and brought a strange looking electric line to the back of my ally by way of going somehow underneath the ground to get to the back portion--amazing what they can do...lol lol I have pictures...At the same time they were updating the house at the corner and putting in a mother in law apartment in the middle of their yard with new electric lines and new plumbing plus leveling the ground even with my front yard for  it used to be a hill about three feet higher on their property vrs my front yard. So the two properties are now both the same ground level and they dug up the front of their property as well.
Then on one day I heard the hum and wondered what it was and in my house it is louded then in the rest of the neighborhood. I somehow know it is coming from that 5G pole because of the stoppage of the noise when the man in the white van fixing it made the noise silent for some seconds of time. It sounds sort of like a cooling fan or something but to no avail have I found out about where it might be coming from...I turned off the electricity to my house..I drained the plumbing and shut the valves off as well as turning off the gas supply--nothing abates it...and nobody when I ask them if they hear anything ---all say so far--no nothing---and it is frustrating for I know that my ears are just fine and let us not forget the vibration that goes along with it..Its all over this city and in other places I can pick up the sound but not as loud like  it is in my home..It is bearable outside and in different places and not so powerful outside but in my house it is a different story and I really think the aluminum siding and copper piping (boiler water system) has something to do with it.. There are people married in the same household where the husband hears it and his wife does not and vice versa and I have never come across anybody on the net who had moved away from it so far and I am still looking and I really think this is a global something maybe coming from the satelites in space for there are a lot of them up there...Then again it could be some sort of radio waves----who knows---so all I can do is search for quiet for no ultility company cares about it for I tried to put in noise complaints and with no results as people say maybe you should go to the ear doctor...They have dug up this whole city and put metal chips or things under the road and I ask them what are they for  and no one really knows saying things I do not understand nor can I duplicate what they say--forget--drainage pipes or something or speed stoppers or whatever and they do all of this work at "lightening speed" as well and I have never seen people so very productive to get the job done like if they have a time table or something to finish up the work and this is all over this city...Just saying here and this is a brand new culture and world coming maybe its for electric cars or trucks or something--I have no idea and only very few of us can hear the hum that is constant..So I have done a lot of research about underground wires and water tanks and water reservoirs  and central city piping as well as gas lines and towers---none of these items I understand well but it is something to search for to try to get silence once again...It ain't happening...so I take my little trips just to pacify myself and say I tried that and it did not work...Keep plugging that's all I can say-----one thing I do notice-----When they started advertising about tinnitus on television a few years back a whole bunch then the next batch of advertising was about dry eyes and it progressed now to muscles cramps in people legs and all this is happening to me so I look forward to see what the next batch of health advertisements will be for the market places seem to know what is going to be the next big seller of things...either ear doctors or dry eye drops or leg help therapy where they tell you that if 70% is nerve damage the treatment will not help so get into this therapy now..(has to do with muscle cramps)...Now if you look at all of this in a certain way it could be humorous but it is so very serious and no one believes and makes you out like its tin hat time...Sorry I wrote a book here but wanted you to understand and there are other people out there who have the very same problem and they believe you....There is a place called Green Bank West Virginia and it is suppose to be free of radio waves and emf and wifi and the rest because these type of waves would interfere with the workings of the observatory that they have there..and I just wonder if that is a quiet zone...Just thoughts here nothing else...thanks for the post..old clancey


----------



## MrCool1 (Dec 9, 2021)

Clancy,
after a cold wet day working outside - I like to fire up the woodstove,  pour a drink, and sit down for a little while - and lately I have been turning on the TV - we stream, so pretty good choice of nonsense to pick from. 
against my better judgment, I thought I would try the Nat Geo - "welcome to Earth" I think was the name of it - Will Smith is the central character in it - but season one, episode one was pretty much all about sound.
 it hit two nerves for me - one, as I feel more sounds than I hear, and two it was interesting because of the other "adventurer" that was taking Will out to the volcano.
  it turned out interesting enough I think you should watch it if you have the time some day. seems like potentially pertinent to the sounds that are bothering you. and the lengths they went to - to find "quiet". I no longer think it exists. except for me!
and I found it not only interesting, but actually entertaining. and I am still blown away by the other guy and his accomplishments.
stay warm!
R


----------



## fire_man (Dec 9, 2021)

It's too bad you can't find a facility that has an EMF Shield room to see if helps. Maybe a local University with a good Electrical Engineering program.

I use to work in a facilty that had one - its a giant metal box that gets sealed tight and is often used when you need to make sensitive measurements that could be impacted by RF energy.

I know its not the solution but it would at least prove it was  EMF causing the problem.


----------



## MrCool1 (Dec 9, 2021)

fire_man said:


> It's too bad you can't find a facility that has an EMF Shield room to see if helps. Maybe a local University with a good Electrical Engineering program.
> 
> I use to work in a facilty that had one - its a giant metal box that gets sealed tight and is often used when you need to make sensitive measurements that could be impacted by RF energy.
> 
> I know its not the solution but it would at least prove it was  EMF causing the problem.


seems like a great idea to check for RF/EMF!
 keep going on that University concept- maybe a grad student or professor is interested in a study on it - is is a known real thing. 
if they won't play -
 A small shipping container with a quick foil floor and  all tied to earth ground would give ya a bit of a farady cage. couple grounding jumpers to the doors and some crazy tight metal mesh on the vents.  light- maybe a 12 volt incandescent might be the electrically quiet way to have lights - short of a candle - but probably bad idea in a non vented or barely vented box. (LED's lights are very noisy on my radio gear! I am assuming the components in the power supply to drive them)  also - better have someone you trust on the outside!
 without a spectrum analyzer it would be hard to know what  frequencies one has filtered out - it all boils down to 1/4 wavelength - smaller mesh could get past what 5G is doing - and that is a known thing that is suspect in this - if one had a 5G phone with service outside, but not  inside it could be a possiblity it is "shielded out" , but we don't know what db level our victim is sensitive to.
I know a few people that have them - containers - out rural in places around here they seem very popular. 
 I know a couple people with spectrum analyzers - pro grade real deal ones. I will be talking to one of them this Sunday - the subject will come up.......
 but if it is RF, it is possible to shield out. there may be an answer to it. maybe we can help keep Clancy sane and heating with wood!


----------



## fire_man (Dec 9, 2021)

If I was still working in my old job and Clancy was nearby I would invite her to visit one of our shield rooms.

I'm not sure where they exist except at companies that work on sophisticated sensitive electronics (like Radar systems). The only other thought is to contact a local university, ask to speak to the Dean in Electrical Engineering and see if they can point to either their owns facilities or a nearby company.


----------



## clancey (Dec 9, 2021)

Keeping me sane is going to be a hard job..lol  All great ideas and of checking into them as I go along..I am checking into the different shielding items and this has been interesting in itself..Theories about this can get really crazy and experts who do not hear it just quite do not understand....Its hard trying to find "another hummer" where the noise sounds like a car motor running that changes in pitch at times as well as getting a whole lot worse at night when the background noises are at a lower sound because of less traffic..I am just curious about going south in my state just to see if I can still hear it..I have been west and east and north to no avail and as far as about 40 or so miles out of the city and I can still hear it... I personally think with no proof that it is some kind of radio waves hooked up to those huge tower or beamed at them from satellites or something---thinking gets crazy and there are a whole bunch of different ideas out there including seismographs soundings and all kinds of crazy things----so it will be hard to keep this old clancey sane....lol  ..Its getting better and believe it or not I am kind of getting used to it if you can believe that and still looking for another hummer--thanks...no one who I actually spoke to hears this noise and its about 12 people so far....Thanks and good suggestions and that's for taking it seriously for it is just that kind of matter...Will keep you posted on the little house and will be going on Wed next week and we are going to make a nice day of it if weather permits and I will take pictures as well as check out the house really well and ask why that side of the house has just dirt and not grass---maybe sewer problems or something who knows...Will keep you all updated and yes if I move I will bring my wood stove with me....Wondering why the one in the little house is not connected??...But mine at home here is and this is what I did last night built a nice warm fire..


----------



## fire_man (Dec 9, 2021)

clancey said:


> Thanks and good suggestions and that's for taking it seriously for it is just that kind of matter...


Annoying noises have to be taken seriously - it can grate on your nerves and even hurt ones health. I can relate, there has been constant heavy construction in our neighborhood for the past 6 months.

Neighbors cleared many acres in a heavily wooded lot and were running dump trucks and excavators for months. Now they are putting in an addition on that lot so there is more machinery. Another house is going in behind us, so here comes more excavators , chippers and dump trucks for a stereo effect.


----------



## clancey (Dec 9, 2021)

i feel for you and this is the coming new age and take a look as your driving with all the different towers out there ---all kinds---and some of them so ugly and scary---new electric age coming--they are thinking now about 7g and 10g and i really think this has something to do with it..Every ailment that they advertise on the tv like dry eyes, itchy skin,. tinittus, leg muscle cramps, tireness-lack of energy or sleep -----they all have the same symptoms as 5g side effects and much more...I actually feel a vibration slight but still  there and I am sure as we progress even more people will talk about these things..It's happening "overnight"--new age here...I will let you know about my trip out of the city and how bad the sound is --if there is any???hoping not...thanks for the post...clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 11, 2021)

Tomorrow I have the opportunity to look at the small property "out a ways" and I will try to take pictures for you...I am excited for I am getting "out of town" and looking forward to see a little bit of the "sort of country"---..clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 17, 2021)

The property is on the pending list someone else has a offer for it--hard to believe but that's what it is at this time...The area has fire bans and that's why the stove was not hooked up and someone borrowed the piping for another stove..It also needs a water tap and that's a lot of money and they just put in a septic tank on the left side and that's why no grass...This is a old thread and i will start another one down the road--ending this one...clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 28, 2021)

I have a new idea that is emerging to make my life a little more better--I think...clancey


----------



## clancey (Dec 28, 2021)

i think because I have so much electricity and stuff in my area--towers all over--this city is zapped..What I am going to do is fight "the waves" from my little house that i love..So what I am thinking about is maybe a "Faraday Cage Tent" of some sort...this is expensive to do but it is cheaper than moving to a new area...5 G is serious business and not "tin foil stuff" and even the different organizations are now trying to handle the interference with altimeters and it should have been already done so we will see how that goes...In the meanwhile my health is failing--dry skin--dry eyes and muscle pains with this constant hiss and hum in my ears to where no one else hears it..Only two percent of people hear this noise but if you plug in the word hum and put your state name or any other state you might get some information about it...This is a serious concern in my opinion and the subject has to be addressed in the future..So I am looking into putting a Faraday Type Room in my bedroom...and this at least would make me feel better...I am also going to try out those noise cancellation head phones as well....Just wanted to share..clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 28, 2021)

The simplest test could be to find a metal-woven cloth and make a "mosquito net" out if it (and to make sure it's continuously under your bed.


----------



## clancey (Dec 29, 2021)

Yea they have that type of cloth out there and if one could do their own if they have sewing skills that would be a good project for them to do and a lot cheaper as well..They call these type of things canopies and the one that I like is hooked up to a four poster looking bed or tubes that would hold them..I have read that they really do help with lowering the measurements involving dirty electricity that I guess all houses have in some degree..Of course if some of you live in remote places or outside the main population you might been just fine with the intensities because trees and other materials block most of these new types of energies..these cells need to be space much closer together than the G4 and the lower G's...Wifi has high energy but one could solve this problem by shutting it off at night time and they have electrical gadgets with buttons that can do this as well as putting them in some type of protection box device... People could use cell phones with those ear things so that they can keep them further away from their bodies as well as use the speaker choice to listen to them...There are small ways to make things more healthier like for instance putting a microwave oven out of most of the household traffic areas. As one gets into this they find out a lot more and that's the stage that I am at right now just doing the research and the  information is out there if one wants to  look and it might make them and their family a lot more safe...Do not carry a cell phone on you body--one could start with that and progress to even more education about these new energies--get ready for a trip of learning and oooooooeeewwww---one step beyond...thanks clancey


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2021)

Maybe a tinfoil cap would be easier to employ.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 1, 2022)

Aluminum Foil Wallpaper ?


----------

